# Achlya fungus in shrimps.



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Has anyone got this fungus? How did you get rid of it? Thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Google is your friend.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_10950-27388--,00.html


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, google is my friend but not good enough. Nothing about shrimps in that page. What can I use with shrimps and shrimplets to cure them but not to kill them. 

I've heard that Brustmann has medicin called Cillex that can be used with shrimps to this fungus. I just can't find that anywhere. Well, I have lots of shrimps to experiment other medicines... 

If no one knows how to conquer this I'm planning to try salt bath, malachite green, Sera Ectopur and Tetra FungiStop...with one shrimp at the time... 

But thanks Simpte. Generally that is good page.


----------

